# Upgraded DirecTiVos from WeaKnees are on deck.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

From Engadget: http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/01/upgraded-directivos-from-weaknees-are-on-deck/


> The only thing better than finally receiving the DVR you've waiting five years for is receiving one with four times the capacity as your provider wanted to give you. That is exactly what WeaKnees has done for years and exactly what it's doing now with the latest DirecTiVo, now that the first shipment has been received. For $599 you can now order the THR22 with a 2TB hard drive ($400 premium over the stock unit) which thanks to the magic of MPEG-4 -- and over-compression --means a whole lot of recording capacity.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think I've ever gotten past 1/2 full on my HR20-700. I cannot imagine having 2 TB worth of recorded programming.... and still having a life outside of my house. :nono2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I can't believe they want nearly $600 for a THR22 with a 2TB drive. Get the THR22, put a 2TB eSATA drive save ≈$250. I don't begrudge Weaknees their business but this seems to be a huge waste of money.

Mike


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

> For *$599* you can now order the THR22


:nono2:

Only $400 more !rolling


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For that price I'd want the bigger drive and it be owned.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Hmmm. What if I buy a bunch of stock ones and just replace the internal drive with a 2TB one and resell them for, I don't know, $500 or a little less? I could undercut Weakknees and make some money to boot.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten past 1/2 full on my HR20-700. I cannot imagine having 2 TB worth of recorded programming.... and still having a life outside of my house. :nono2:


I have about 5TB on my server. But, then, I keep archives.

An average 1hr (43 minutes without commercials) show takes up about 1.3GB in HD. 800MB or so for a half-hour show.

Now, I have every episode of shows like The Big Bang Theory, Castle, How I Met Your Mother, The Mentalist, House (early seasons in SD), Doctor Who, and dozens of others (oncluding shows that are no longer on the air). 2TB can go pretty quickly.


----------



## Angel-78 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am getting a new a whole new set up tomorrow with an HR34 2 HR24 and 2HD receivers. I will probably upgrade the HR34 to 2TB because I think that it comes with two little space for so many tuners and being HD.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Can't the THR22 be used with a TiVo approved external drive? 1 TB drives are available from Amazon for $119 the last I checked.
I would expect that the high cost of the Weaknees modified boxes is due to the fact that under normal circumstances, DirecTV boxes are leased items. Once modified, it is not returnable, and would fall in the category of items purchased from DirecTV. Consider the fact that a TiVo Premiere Elite box (probably the base platform on which the THR22 is based) retails for $499.
Given the shortcomings of the THR22, I'd think twice before investing in one.


----------

